
Vivaldi 3.0 is out – let us know what you think - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/1-day-2-big-vivaldi-browser-releases/
======
gnusty_gnurc
Really loving Vivaldi! Brings me back to the glory days of Opera. Seems to be
hitting that feel really well and improving with each release.

------
jdlyga
I use it purely for tab stacking and side by side view. It's really nice for
situations where you have to deal with SaSS code editors.

------
1ark
I cannot praise Vivaldi enough. Using as a daily driver on both desktop and
mobile for a couple of months, and not looking back to my previous uses of
Brave/FF/Chrome. There are just so many power features built in and being
added all the time. This new release completely seals the deal on Android for
me, w/ the ad blocker.

------
nwsm
Looks nice. I've used Vivaldi in the past, but if I'm to pick a new browser,
it needs to not use Chromium. I'm not too picky about my browser; I just need
my password manager and good devtools.

Can most Chromium-based browser functionality be essentially built with enough
chrome store plugins?

------
mekster
Who and what company is behind Vivaldi? Do people have any concern on security
and privacy by using it?

------
0x49d1
It's very nice they have adblocker and full released the mobile browser!

------
Paianni
Would use an OpenBSD-current binary but I suspect that would be hard to
implement as it would have to be built on and scheduled around the Chromium
port.

I appreciate they replicated the old Opera Mobile UI as well.

------
walkingolof
Replacing the old adblocker extensions with the built-in adblocker(warning:
anecdotal evidence ahead) made things a lot snappier.

~~~
rasz
Snappier in what way? opening new tab takes 1 second, closing one the same. UI
in javascript is killing responsiveness.

------
Maskawanian
It would be nice to edit the ad block filter lists. But it is good you have ad
blocking now. Makes this actually possible to use.

~~~
0x49d1
List can be edited, you can add your ad/tracker lists, remove the built-in
ones. But you can't choose page elements yourself. Anyway it's really good!

------
dvtkrlbs
After the mobile release i might replace it with chrome completely. Just tab
stacking feature alone is amazing.

------
mratsim
Tree Style Tabs?

~~~
robador
I recently moved from tree style tabs to sidebery:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sidebery/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sidebery/)

Really awesome

------
mraudiobook_com
I like this browser and use it on and off. But hope you guys take a lesson
from Brave. Integrated payments SHOULD have been a part of every browser from
day one. Now it can be and there's no reason it should be built in at this
point.

